#  Erste Hilfe >   Unfall ohne effektive aerztliche Versorgung im Ausland >

## spectator004

Zunächst einmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle mit einem Gruß aus den Süd-Philippinen, wo ich mit meiner Familie seit 5 Jahren lebe.  Bisherige geringfügige Krankheiten und Verletzungen innerhalb meiner Familie konnten jeweils von (selbst ernannten) Doctors in sehr zweifelhaften als Clinic ausgewiesenen Hütten behandelt werden; im Ernstfall muß wohl oder übel eine 900 km-Reise zu einem wirklichen Hospital in Manila angetreten werden.  Deswegen hoffe ich, daß mir jemand hier in diesem Forum Hinweise und Empfehlungen geben kann.
  Vor gut 2 Wochen habe ich mir bei einem Unfall mit kochendem Wasser den gesamten vorderen rechten Fuß verbrannt. Nach Auskunft einer hiesigen Krankenschwester handelt es sich um Verbrennungen zweiten Grades, wovon besonders 3 Zehen betroffen sind. Eine Erstversorgung fand in einer der besagten Clinic statt, bei der der Fuß auf einem niedrigen Schemel aus verfaultem Holz abgestützt und mit bedrucktem Altpapier geschützt wurde. Seit dieser Zeit versuche ich, die Verbrennungen Flammazine und Pennicilin selbst zu behandeln, wobei letzteres in einem Mercury Drug offen und pulversisiert in Zeitungspapier verkauft wurde. So kam es (zwangsläufig) zu Infektionen und massiven Entzündungen um die Brandwunden. Inzwischen ist der Fuß auf das Doppelte seines Volumens angewachsen, aufgebläht und dick, und die äußerst schmerzhaften Entzündungen gehen nicht zurück. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, daß mir Medikamente aus Deutschland zugeschickt werden können. Allerdings weiß ich als medizinischer Leie nicht im geringsten, welche Medikamente ich in diesem Fall benötige, oder was ich unabhängig davon hier tun kann. Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wofür ich mich allerherzlichst bedanke.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Unternimm keine weiteren Versuche wenn du deinen Fuß behalten willst.
Nimm SOFORFT die 900km auf dich und lass Fachärzte drauf schauen!
Alles andere hat keinen Wert.

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn du Pech hast, dann haben sich mittlerweise die Knochen entzündet und du verlierst deinen Fuss. Das kann auch zu einer systemischen Entzündung des Körpers führen, die in vielen Fällen auch mit unserer high-tech Medizin tödlich ist. Begib dich so rasch wie möglich in professionelle ärztliche Behandlung, wenn du noch Interesse am Leben hast. 
Was hast du mit dem Penicillin gemacht- wie lange hast du es schon eingenommen (ich hoffe jetzt mal nicht, dass du das Pulver auf die Wunden gegeben hast)? Bei einer solchen Infektion sind andere Antibiotika nötig als Penicillin - aber diese kommen nach der chirurgischen Versorgung zu Zuge.

----------


## vollmilch

Ich hoffe mal, dass Du schon unterwegs bist... um es auf Deutsch zu sagen:"Das klingt schei$$e!" Das wird mit dranrumdoktorn auf keinen Fall was. Krankenhaus! Jetzt!

----------

